# Spammed



## Dominic (Feb 28, 2018)

Off Topic has been spammed by 8000 posts. I must now delete off topic.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Off Topic has been spammed by 8000 posts. I must now delete off topic.


Filters won't work?


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Filters won't work?


True story - after posting that, I was inspired to check the spam filter folder on my email account.  There is a lot of stuff in there from "The White House".


----------



## MWN (Mar 1, 2018)

You might want to get yourself a few trusted sub-mods (or Pre-Academy Mods) to help kill the Spam before it gets out of hand.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

It looks like some threads were moved (Ponderable), some were removed (Inevitable Trump-mocking Thread), and some are still there in the old Off Topic folder.  And the spamming seems to have stopped (or is it just that I have so many spammers on ignore now that I can't see them?).


----------



## Wez (Mar 1, 2018)

Wow, onward and upward...


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)

Wez said:


> Wow, onward and upward...



*Now you think you can fly.....Hmmmm.*


----------



## INFAMEE (Mar 1, 2018)

MWN said:


> You might want to get yourself a few trusted sub-mods (or Pre-Academy Mods) to help kill the Spam before it gets out of hand.


 hahaha!
You'd have to an academy to begin with, silly. 

Pay-to-play pseudo academies don't count.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Now you think you can fly.....Hmmmm.*


You don't absorb much do you?


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't absorb much do you?


*You do of the " Wetness " from Cankles feet....How do you tolerate the smell.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You do of the " Wetness " from Cankles feet....How do you tolerate the smell.*


You've been thinking about that one for over 24 hours and that's the best you can do?


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You've been thinking about that one for over 24 hours and that's the best you can do?



*Hah.....you're low hanging fruit. Easy Liberal Button.*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 11, 2018)

Looks like the new Off Topic 2 site is getting more uncontrolled spam.  Here are the most recent incoherent, date challenged examples that either a drunken Russian threw together in broken English, or an involuntarily committed mentally lobotomized  person confined in an insane asylum has managed to type on an aged Apple II with a upgraded internet connection cobbled together.  
*
Hmm...(Fri) 03-08-2018 another active shooter in Napa County, Ca.....Democrats are busy again !

California Politicians Should Be Charged/Jailed Under This Law !!!!

Rat The Forum LIAR ...Makes FALSE Accusation Regarding President Trump !

Very Powerful Address By The President On Sanctuary States/Cities !!!

United States -vs- California Court Documents...... Jerry and Xavier are Clowns !

The Insignificance of " Robert Mueller " and " David Hogg "......*


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Mar 11, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Looks like the new Off Topic 2 site is getting more uncontrolled spam.  Here are the most recent incoherent, date challenged examples that either a drunken Russian threw together in broken English, or an involuntarily committed mentally lobotomized  person confined in an insane asylum has managed to type on an aged Apple II with a upgraded internet connection cobbled together.
> *
> Hmm...(Fri) 03-08-2018 another active shooter in Napa County, Ca.....Democrats are busy again !
> 
> ...


Sadly, it is the latter of the two.


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

*The Truth hurts Bob in a very PERSONAL way.....*
*Just look at his above posts....*
*That's a Sad Fact !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The Truth hurts Bob in a very PERSONAL way.....*
> *Just look at his above posts....*
> *That's a Sad Fact !*


Lets be honest.
It hurts both of you.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lets be honest.
> It hurts both of you.




*Only Bob.....and it hurts oh so Bad.*


----------

